# Tape for mugs?



## Des Studio (Apr 8, 2009)

I forgot to buy tape for the mugs and Sub paper.
Is there a handy substitute I could use till I get some in?

Masking tape maybe?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It would probably melt. The sub tape is heat tolerant. Regular tape melts.


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Des Studio said:


> I forgot to buy tape for the mugs and Sub paper.
> Is there a handy substitute I could use till I get some in?
> 
> Masking tape maybe?


 
On another forum I read that the blue painters tape by 3M is often used in place of the heat tape. Haven't tried myself but I bought a roll and I plan to try it on a old test mug sometime in the next couple of days. 

If you get to try some before I do please post your results as I will do the same. 

Or if anyone else can chime in that would be great.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm thinking the painters tape is used instead of the tape for screens in screen printing. I think it will melt. I have some but I don't want to ruin my heat press finding out if it will hold up or not.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Not a quick fix, but I have been using the ProSpray from Conde. Works great and is faster than heat tape


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

lben said:


> I'm thinking the painters tape is used instead of the tape for screens in screen printing. I think it will melt. I have some but I don't want to ruin my heat press finding out if it will hold up or not.[/quote
> 
> Actually I think it may work because of the low tack and because of the fact that it was made to withstand the outdoor elements. It will not leave behind a sticky residue even after being left out in the hot sun for days.
> 
> I'll try it and report back. I'll wrap a mug with a silicone sheet before I press that way if by chanche there is any reside it can be eaisly wiped off with some adhesive remover.


----------



## Des Studio (Apr 8, 2009)

If I try something a bit odd I would wrap another blank sub paper around the mug I think to prevent anything bad from getting to the press itself.


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Des Studio said:


> If I try something a bit odd I would wrap another blank sub paper around the mug I think to prevent anything bad from getting to the press itself.


 
Actually I wrap all my mugs with a blank piece of cheap white paper. Are you not supposed to do that with a mug press too? I know I still do it when I use wraps so I just figured I do the same with the press too. 

If I'm not mistaken in the conde videos it shows them wrapping a plain piece of paper around the mug and waterbottle in a press. Not sure Gotta go back and look for thoes vids.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I always wrap a plain piece of copy paper around the mug after wrapping it with the sub paper. 

As far as the painters tape is concerned there is an enormous difference between 100 degrees and 400 degrees. Yes it can sit in the sun, but the sun doesn't heat it to 400 degrees the way a press will. The heat tape isn't exactly low tack either. It's just made to resist melting in high temps.


----------



## Des Studio (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll

I had not thought of using blank paper around the mug for normal use. Not done any mugs yet.
Just got my sub inks today and not set them up yet either yet


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The blank paper doesn't hold the transfer in place, it simply protects your wraps or press from dye leaking out from under the transfer. If the dye gets on your platen it will transfer to the next thing you press. It is always a good idea to use plain paper, kraft paper, or a teflon sheet on top of everything you press whether it's mugs or not.


----------



## Des Studio (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks,
I was thinking of using a sheet of something over the designs on the T-shirt press, just never thought of it for the mug press.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

lben said:


> The blank paper doesn't hold the transfer in place, it simply protects your wraps or press from dye leaking out from under the transfer. If the dye gets on your platen it will transfer to the next thing you press. It is always a good idea to use plain paper, kraft paper, or a teflon sheet on top of everything you press whether it's mugs or not.


Hummm..I just started doing mugs and have not used an additional sheet with my press. However, I have gotten great results so far. I thought I understood David Gross from Conde say that the extra sheet of paper was used with a wrap to help contain the gases that are produced that are part of the sublimation process...no? I can understand adding the paper to protect the press though albeit an extra step.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

LB said:


> Hummm..I just started doing mugs and have not used an additional sheet with my press. However, I have gotten great results so far. I thought I understood David Gross from Conde say that the extra sheet of paper was used with a wrap to help contain the gases that are produced that are part of the sublimation process...no? I can understand adding the paper to protect the press though albeit an extra step.


True, and that same gas is produced during sublimation with a press. Thus the protective layer. It is to keep the gasses (dye ink) off your wrap and press platen. Well once you get gasses on your press and those gasses get transferred to everything else you try to press with it you will stop seeing it as an extra step and more as the entire process required for a good product.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

lben said:


> True, and that same gas is produced during sublimation with a press. Thus the protective layer. It is to keep the gasses (dye ink) off your wrap and press platen. Well once you get gasses on your press and those gasses get transferred to everything else you try to press with it you will stop seeing it as an extra step and more as the entire process required for a good product.


Yes mam. I defer to the more experienced.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

LB said:


> Yes mam. I defer to the more experienced.


I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

use a extra layer of paper on everything you press or a silcon sheet if using silcon be sure you clean it with alcohol after each use.What I use for paper is I go to the newspaper printers & by end rolls of their paper. PUT DO NOT try using paper towel the gas goes right through it. As for the tape don't try regular masking tape it's very hard to remove once heated.


----------



## tfehrenbacher (Nov 11, 2011)

Regular masking tape will melt unfortunately under the heat. Thermal Tape has the heat resistance you need when pressing hard surface or fabrics.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

The last ten or so mugs that I printed I used (elmers craft) spray or prospray. I actually like using it better than the tape.


----------



## Dogkidspa (Mar 3, 2021)

Jason's_Place said:


> The last ten or so mugs that I printed I used (elmers craft) spray or prospray. I actually like using it better than the tape.


I have tacky spray will that work on a mug I am sublimation instead of the heating tape 
I hate the tape


----------

